# Diesel's Cheaper!....



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I went to fill the P5 today and discovered that 87 E10 had jumped 20 cents a gallon since yesterday to $2.19/gal. No big surprise as we've seen daily fluctuations greater than that in 24 hours around here all the time. The surprise was diesel was $2.09/gal. I can't remember the last time diesel being cheaper than gasoline.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - diesel is cheaper here too, ever since gasoline started going up for no reason.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Diesel is $0.20/L cheaper here. Filling my ctd for $42 like a boss


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

52L fillup


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Diesel and regular (85 octane) unleaded are running neck and neck around Denver.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup gas here went from $1.95 to $2.30 a few days ago. It always go up by leaps and bounds but just trickles down slowly before the next price surge.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Diesel is around .20 to .25 cents cheaper in the Indy area depending upon what station, I filled for 1.79 a few days ago.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm just not looking forward to paying for Premium here soon...if I even decide to drive the stupid car. Gotten used to regular (Cav) and diesel (Cruze) pricing...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

here most of the year its cheaper


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I don't think diesel will ever be cheaper than gas here in NJ anytime soon, although it was for a tiny stretch at the bottom of the price drop last year.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Diesel here in Portland, OR has been at or below 87 E10 for the better part of 18 months now. Granted, diesel varies more than gas from location to location, but diesel is pretty easy to find for less than gasoline here.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

It is here too!

Montreal area, Quebec, Canada.

About 0.03 per liter.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Diesel generally gets cheaper in the summer months as demand for winter heating oil goes down. Meanwhile demand for gasoline surges in the spring and summer months as the vacation and driving season get into gear. In Florida its always much closer in price or diesel being cheaper during the summer due to this. 

Cheers, enjoy the cheap summer blend diesel.


----------

